# saccharin



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Hiwas wondering if any of you have been heavy saccharin users. I try to avoid sorbitol and aspartame as I know these can cause diarrhoea but have to admit to having 3 saccharin in my tea. I have about 4-5 cups per day.Other than that I just drink water. Have given up milk and coffee-is this something else that has to go? I don't want to have sugar as I think this is a trigger for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2009)

These sugar sub's can be really dangerous.My husband is diabetic and the doctor told him to try the substitute stuff.He did , and I had to rush him to the Emergency room at the hospital because it sent his sugar level exploding thru the roof and he passed out.Be carefull using this stuff please.I wouldn't trust it personally.There are way too many "things" used when making it.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

This is recommended in the UK for diabetics-see Diabetes UK. Saccharin doesn't raise sugar levels so don't know what your husband had taken but really don't think it would have been this. There are some half sugar and half artificial sweeters though.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Are you saying that you ingest 15 packets of this a day??? Unless you weigh ALOT more than 160 lbs... that is TOO much.Here some info:http://www.wellsphere.com/healthy-eating-a.../saccharin/1082BQ


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

My husband used the Equil (Aspertane ) stuff and within 20 minutes his sugar level went thru the roof.The Er doctor said that Aspertane can produce bad effects for diabetics.Kinda like a allergic reaction.It's something about the chemical aspertane that diabetics can't tollerate properly.Be carefull using this substitute stuff.I would read all the information about these products and see what kind of caution notices they have.It might be ok for some folks to take it > But NOT my diabetic husband.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I was using Splenda for a while and developed a problem with low platelet count. I stopped the Splenda and things returned to normal. Pretty scary.Linda


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

All sweeteners are NOT created equal.Saccharin is not the same as Equal.Splenda is not the same as Saccharin.Equal is not the same as Splenda ................and so on.I personally do not use any of them but that is just because I can not get used to the taste of them.But everyone must find what is right for them.Many people have been using many of these products for many years.Thai


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Your not suppose to use any artificial sweetners. Heather van Vorous on are her website says that sucrose is not a trigger but fructose is. So you can use regular organic sugar(evaporated cane juice). The only reason I can find for staying away from sugar is that it feeds yeast but if you take probiotics that shouldn't be a problem. If bad bacteria is a problem then stevia or agave nectar is still the better choice b\c u dont have to use as much of it. Also, Stevia and agave necter are suppose to be low glycemic so you wont have the blood sugar spikes. Here is another good website on artificial sweetners http://www.sweetpoison.com/aspartame-sweeteners.html. I just dont see how it makes sense for anyone to use artificial sweetners.../news/newsletter/08/081908.html. Follow this like to see what Heather talks about with sugar. You have to scroll down on the page it is under sugar and ibs.


----------



## MollyB (May 3, 2009)

If you have IBS-D, the problem may not be the saccharin but the tea. Caffeine may be your enemy.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

shyanna,There are many people dealing with not only IBS-D but weight issues as well.That would be my first guess as to why they use artificial sweetners.I know that is why I first tried them........way back when.But like I said, can't stand the taste, so they are not part of my diet, for sure.For many, they are as a way of lowering their daily caloric intake.Thai


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

Here's what I read at naturalhealthteniques.com :Aspartame, NutraSweet, and EqualThese are all the same thing) Did you know….Statistics and Facts about NutraSweet, Aspartame and Equal: The FDA has received more complaints about adverse reactions to aspartame than any other food ingredient in the agency’s history. There are over 90 registered side effects to this food supplement (42 are listed below). Aspartame is the combination of two amino acids (phenylalanine and aspartic acid) and methanol. These products are especially dangerous when heated. Did you know some toothpastes even have Nutrasweet® in them? Protect yourself, read labels. Aspartame is 200 times sweeter than sugar, seems to stimulate the appetite. There are over 5000 products containing aspartame as of 1995, the time the World Environmental Conference and the Multiple Sclerosis Foundation met about aspartame and neurological symptoms. As of 1994, 6,888 cases of adverse reactions had been reported to the FDA and included 75% of all non-drug complaints.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Not disputing any of this Glenda, BUT Aspartame, Equal and Nutrasweet are not saccharin, which is what the original poster was asking about, I believe.Thai


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

I would be real Leary about using any artifical sweetner , no matter what type it is.After what happened to my husband with Equal , I know it can be dangerous !Why would anyone want to use a substitute anyway ? Better taste ??I would take regular sugar any day.


----------



## Dixie_Girl82 (May 18, 2009)

I do have a story to share. After talking to my doctor about "trigger" foods she told me that artificial sweetners found in diet drinks and other "low calorie" foods and drinks is a major trigger for IBS-D people. I have cut out all diet drinks from my diet, i drink water and sweet tea, with real sugar and I have noticed a difference. I was even using the sweetner stuff in my coffee in the mornings which was making my IBS worse. I still have flare ups, almost every day, but they dont last as long and I dont have to take as much medication to stop it either. But that is just me. But I am starting to be really careful about what I am eating and drinking. IBS WONT RULE MY LIFE ANYMORE.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2009)

These artificial sweeteners , no matter what name you call them by , can be so dangerous for you.I've done alot of reading up on them today 6/9 .You couldn't pay me to try them.I don't drink pop , I am strictly a water drinker , and Decaff Tea on cold mornings with 1 teaspoon of regular white sugar in it.Do some indepth research on all of them. What you see "might" change your opinion of wanting to try them.I don't buy any products that contain artificial sweeteners.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

thanks for sharing your experience and stories. I think what is relevant to diabetics is probably very different to what is relevant for those of us with IBS. Both the ADA and Diab UK both recommend these artificial sweeteners within a healthy balanced diet-without them life for many diabetics would be pretty miserable. However, I accept that they may well cause problems for people with IBS. I am aware of some of them causing diarrhoea but just couldn't find the EVIDENCE for saccharin-other than being carcinogenic in rats-I'm not really worried too much about that personally. In the UK many of us use sweetex (tiny saccharin tabs-not sachets). I only weight 7.5 stone but then I'm not very tall at 5'3. Obesity is a real killer and I'm not intending to go down that route. I have cut out sweetex today-just using 1/2 tsp of sugar in my tea so will let you know if it helps.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Glenda,I repeat myself in that many people use sweetners as a matter of lowering their caloric intake.As Petra says, obesity is a killer and a road many do not wish to go down.As well, diabetics would be pretty damn miserable without a touch of sweet every once in a while.Yes sweetnenrs have issues, as do every single other food and drink on the dang planet!!!If we listened to every trial, experience, research mention, and news media blitz........there would be nothing safe left to eat or drink.Now I know that that is an exaggeration, so before anyone tromps on me for it, I will say so up front.But you get the idea.There will ALWAYS be a horror story to relate on any given food or drug, if you dig deep enough.We all react differently and I for one will not live in fear of every single item that enters my mouth.Thai


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

thaiStevia has 0 calories how is that going to hurt their weight and artificial sweetners are suppose to make you retain fat so that really would not help. Artificial sweetners have been proven to cause users to retain fat. I would think that one would not want to loose weight just to gain cancer. Plus I do not know why you are defending artificial sweetners when you have said yourself that you do not even use them. If there are so many people reporting serious side effects about a product then it gives reason to be weary about the product... not to be foolish and say well there is bad things said about every product. Yes there may be bad things said about every product but some do not have such an extreme amount with proof. Real Sugar only has about 30 calories in a tbs. Maybe the real issue with obesity is control with what they eat and the junk they consume. Thai if someone wants to lower their calorie intake all they have to do is watch their proportions and stay far away from junk foods. There are safer foods out there that are a much better choice to eat that are low in calories and ibs\diabetic safe.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

Glenda I agree with you. It is best to just stay away from artificial sweetners. Plus I am glad that you are stating your opinion with information to support you and can be seen as beneficial. have a good ibs symptom free day


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Not defending artificial sweeteners, just peoples right to choose to use them.AND the reason I don't use them is very simple and stated before........don't like the taste....There are however millions and millions of people who do like the taste and do use them. Thai


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

wow...denial..u know people already had that right...i cant think of anyone who took it away can you?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

No, no one took it away. Thai is simply stating her opinion.. just like you are. Course, like you said, it _is_ helpful to post any informational links you may have. So please feel free to put any of you have within here Shy. But I think we have kinda covered this.I know folks who don't have IBS that have difficulty with any artificial sweeteners. And I know folks who use them all of the time with no trouble whatsoever. Some people just might be more sensitive to them than others is all maybe.1 teaspoon of sugar is 16 calories. If you use sugar instead of a sweetener... you could always figure out how much exercise you need to do to burn that off using a calculator like this one:http://www.healthstatus.com/cgi-bin/calc/reload.plJust put your weight in and choose your form of exercise.Hope this helps.BQ


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

shyana-it was actually your link that shows some actual evidence. If you read the bit on saccharin-the FDA research shows it is safe for health and any concerns were unproved. There will be lots of detox therapists and the likes who have their own theories but I guess on balance it is probably safer to rely on evidence from the FDA. Of course they were the ones who withdrew lotronex originally!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks BQ and petra.Shy, not sure where you are getting the denial thing from??Is it me that is supposed to be in denial?About what?Like BQ says, just stating my opinion and I am entitled to that.Not so sure that I care if you agree or not.On that note, enough said on the topic by me.BTW..........can't stand Stevia either!!!! Don't care how many calories it has.Thai


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

At this point I'm not sure I even want to know what "Stevia" is. LOLSounds bad.... lolI'll stick to the wee bit of sugar I do use.. thanks. BQ


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

PetraI know your probably tired of me but I found 2 more resources primarily about Saccharin and I just wanted *one* last chance to present both cases. I found resources talking about the carcinogenic and ibs relations with saccharin.Here is the link to the article(saccharin) you got to read it all or you might get the wrong idea. http://www.flavored-waters.com/Sweeteners/Saccharin.asp.In the article(Saccharin) you might find that Saccharin isn't as potent but it still enhances other carcinogens effects. It seems to me that if you use a limited amount of saccharine with limited other carcinogens(tobacco smoke, chlorine, ultraviolent rays) that you might be okay. Also (saccharin) talks about lab rats being fed the amount of Saccharin in 800 soda pops a day. There is 365 days in a year so that is 365 and in 3 years you can reach 800. Keep in mind Sprague Dawley rat have a life span of 2.5 to 3.5 years. so 365 times 3.5 is 1277.5 pops. If we drank one pop a day for 4 years we would reach that amount and we live for 70 years. I quess in the end any food consume in large amounts can cause damage so just limiting your intake of saccharin should be more helpful to you.To be fair I found a book about ibs and colitis and supports the use of saccharin. In the book The Self-Help Way to Treat Colitis and Other I.B.S. Conditions  DeLamar Gibbons talks about saccharin and aspartme. He said that most ibs sufferers tend to stomach these artificial sweetners. I think you might like it here is the link http://books.google.com/books?id=UwxKIi2P4...lt&resnum=9. Im sorry that the link is so long but it brings you right to the page(59).I understand that saccharin is easier for you to stomach but just try to be aware of the possible effects that may come with saccharin. It seems that the best way to go about sugar w\ ibs is to limit your amount of sugar(artificial or whatever). although saccharin may not cause ibs related symptoms in the beginning it could cause others effects that will eventually hurt the gi tract. I think 15 packets of saccharin a day is to much.Shyanna


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi Shyannaam def not fed up with you! In fact I am really grateful that you have taken so much time and trouble to provide this info for me. Gives a balanced opinion and I have taken heed-promise. I am going to cut saccharin out for a while a see what happens. I really would like to cut down on my meds and anything that helps me do that without exacerbating my symptoms would be good. Will let you know how I get on.Many thanks again for your help.


----------



## staclynn (Jul 15, 2009)

I have been dealing with this for a long time and am new to this forum.I too have completely stopped using Sweet and Low and consuming Light Yogurt, diet sodas, etc. and it has help me, but it never seems to fail I will find a new trigger food and have to add it to the list. My Dr. has tried 3 different meds (with one being a cholesterol lowering medication?) and none of them worked. When I have a flare it may last one day or 5 days. I am at wits end with my Dr. and have not been back. I have asked my PCP to refer me to someone else and he keeps telling me my current Dr. is the best...wrong. Does anyone have any thoughts on pro-biotics? I eat a yogurt now that contains them and it has seemed to calm my episodes.Thanks,Staclynn


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Probiotics help some people, not others.I assume the cholesterol med was one of the bile binding agents. Use of those is actually recommended for IBS-D because of a couple of things. 1. Some people do seem to be a bit unbalanced and release more bile than they recycle and that can set off diarrhea so binding the bile with a bile binding agent fixes that. The reason that reduces cholesterol is that the bound bile comes out with the stool and you have to pull cholesterol out of the blood to make up for the bile you didn't recycle. 2. The bile binding agents are typically constipating. That your doctor knew enough to know about that drug for IBS-D means he is a lot more up on treating IBS than a lot of doctors. Prescribing Questran or Colstid for IBS is not a sign the doctor doesn't know what he is doing, but your mileage may vary (and there can be other reasons not to like a doctor than what he prescribes).Unfortunately there isn't anyway to know what will work for any given IBS patient without trying them on different things until you find the one that works. It would be great if they could just know without trial and error but there isn't a good way to do it and most everything the doctor gives does work for someone (usually in the 30-50% of someones).Anyway back to probiotics. Align, VSL#3 and Culturelle are three with a fair amount of data behind them. There are others. If the yogurt gives you enough relief by itself you may not need to add a pill, but if it isn't quite enough it may be worth trying a few brands to see what works for you. I wish I could guess which one would work for you, but I'm not any better than the doctor at guessing which if any of the things that help about 30-50% of people (even though they are non prescription) that take them will help you.


----------

